# Hello!



## JennyNenny (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello, my name is Jenny and I live in Southern California.  I am 17 years old and Im a student. I really dont have much else to say but if you would like to know more, feel free to ask. I've just joined and Im looking forward to learning new techniques from all of you.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

welcome to specktra


----------



## nunu (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Jenny!

Welcome to Specktra! Have tons of fun scoping out all the new collections/pictures/and non makeup chats we have!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

